# Book Recommendations on the Development of the Canon



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm in need of recommendations on the development of the Canon of Scripture. I need something less scholarly and more accessible to a layman.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Mar 12, 2019)

Would Michael Kruger's book be too scholarly? I recall it being pretty readable but it's not a page turner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 12, 2019)

The Heresy of Orthodoxy by Kostenberger and Kruger is also good. It basically includes a Cliff’s Notes version of Kruger’s larger work on the canon. https://www.amazon.com/Heresy-Ortho...52428530&s=gateway&sprefix=the+heresy+&sr=8-1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill Duncan (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm no academic. I like Kruger. Get both "Question of the Canon" and "The Heresy of Orthodoxy"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 4, 2019)

I would recommend the book published by FF Bruce "The New Testament Documents - are they reliable?" particularly chapter 3 the canon of the New Testament. It was written for High School students.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Testam...ce+the+New+Testament+,aps,246&sr=8-2-fkmrnull

For a more comprehensive approach his book "The Canon of Scripture" is excellent.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Scri...ture&qid=1554382358&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmrnull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 4, 2019)

This is Kruger's "less scholarly" (still pretty high) book, his "dumbed down" (still demanding) but rewarding canon treatment:
https://www.amazon.com/Canon-Revisited-Establishing-Authority-Testament/dp/1433505002/ SFAIK, it's simpler than _The Question of Canon
_
Listen briefly from 5:51 as MJK describes the difference between his two books, what the purposes of each are, etc. http://reformedforum.org/podcasts/ctc318/ You only have to listen for about 2:30 minutes to get a good idea of his intentions.

I used this book in an adult SS class, and it was a challenge. But we got through it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DTK (Apr 4, 2019)

For anyone interested in the historical development of the OT canon, in contrast to the argument for how the correct canon was established, I recommend William Webster's work . . .

https://www.christianbook.com/old-t...rypha/william-webster/9781893531062/pd/531074


----------



## Relztrah (Apr 4, 2019)

Also, Dr. Kruger has several excellent podcasts on his website www.michaeljkruger.com.


----------

